# Rat Pile :)



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I just love it when my rats sleep in a pile! I took this pic while I was cleaning my rats' cage. I couldn't clean the basket though because they were too tired to get up, and I didn't have the heart to move them. 
View attachment 8199
View attachment 8200


Anyone else have rat pile pictures?


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

Aww yours are adorable I love rat piles. 

I have a baby pile.









And not really a pile but two ratties squished into a bowl :3


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw, this is the closet pic I have of a rat pile, I have a better quality one but I haven't uploaded it to photobucket yet.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

SillydogTheGreat said:


> Aww yours are adorable I love rat piles.
> 
> I have a baby pile.


I want to scoop them up in my hands and just bury my face in there.

... Is that weird?


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I want to scoop them up in my hands and just bury my face in there.
> 
> ... Is that weird?


lol no way i did that


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

aw so cute! They have very beautiful markings and colors. They kind of remind me of african soft fur rats


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Awwww soo cute!!! Love everyone's pictures of their rat piles  nothing is cuter than rats piling up  haha love the two squishes in a bowl so funny


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

SillydogTheGreat said:


> Aww yours are adorable I love rat piles. I have a baby pile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, these pictures are two of my favourites  I just want to cuddle those little babies  hehe love those two squishes in their bowl, they look so relaxed haha their coats are gorgeous . Looks like one of those babies is trying to suck the other ones tail, or eat it haha


----------

